Ask HN: What book(s) or article(s) do you read once per year? - gglitch
======
akay92
Self-Refinement Through the Wisdom of the Ages: New Year’s Resolutions from
Some of Humanity’s Greatest Minds -
[https://www.brainpickings.org/2015/01/05/resolutions/](https://www.brainpickings.org/2015/01/05/resolutions/)

------
verdverm
Conquest of Mind, A Business and its Beliefs, several sales books as a
technical founder

